# Gorgeous White pure bred Siberian Husky Needs Home



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

"Spirit is a pure bred Siberian Husky. He is solid white and both of his eyes are blue. He came to our shelter as a stray. No one called missing this gorgeous boy. He is very well behaved and he loves to talk. He knows all the basic commands and is very obedient. He also appears to do well with all animals including cats and is crate trained and with more suporvision would be house broken."

At this time, Spirit is taking a very valuable spot in one of our medical needs foster homes. Because of this and the need for this space, Spirit must leave ASAP so he does not have to return to the shelter. 

Spirit http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12786792 


James Collins, Free Agent

You may always contact the shelter using 
the following information:

Shelby County Animal Shelter
266 Kentucky St.
Shelbyville, KY 40065
Phone: 502-633-0009
Fax: 502-647-9214
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html

Save a life. Spay/Neuter you pets or adopt a forever friend today!!

The Shelby County Animal Shelter and
the Shelby County No Kill Mission are
working together with local vets and other 
animal groups to make Shelby County a No Kill County.


www.shelbycohumanesociety.com/clinic.htm


----------



## kells12 (Mar 16, 2009)

omg he's beautiful! Im so tempted to take him home, sad that he has hearworns though


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

He IS sooooo gorgeous. Wished you lived closer and could visit him. Anyways fingers crossed he gets a home asap.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

*ADopted!!!Re: Gorgeous White pure bred Siberian Husky Needs Home*

Hello All,

Thank you all for helping to post the information for Spirit. He went through a lot with his heartworm treatments and all. His new family is wonderful. I could see the love in Spirit's eyes as he met them and as they fell in love with him. I, sap that I am, have a huge tear... of joy for this new family. Spirit had a hard start at life, but now, he has the chance to enjoy life and know love.

Thank you all,

James Collins

Shelby County Animal Shelter
266 Kentucky St.
Shelbyville, KY 40065
Phone: 502-633-0009
Fax: 502-647-9214
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html

Save a life. Spay/Neuter you pets or adopt a forever friend today!!


----------

